# Good harness?



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Am walking Hattie using a harness from the local pet shop, however, I would like to buy one that is maybe a but softer/padded.

Does anyone have any recommendations of similar harnesses or ones which you would recommend that have been good?

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

dollyonken said:


> Am walking Hattie using a harness from the local pet shop, however, I would like to buy one that is maybe a but softer/padded.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations of similar harnesses or ones which you would recommend that have been good?
> 
> Thanks


Hi. 
I have recently bought Tilly a Joulius k9 harness. 
Find it brilliant. 
If you google it u'll find it. 
Good luck x 


Jeanie x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I have a really soft leather harness for Lola from the Dog's Life brand. It's lovely, gets very soft against her body temp. Also looks lovely and came with a great lead..


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations.

Does anyone have a way to stop Hattie from biting the harness when I'm trying to put it on her?!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She will with time.. Best way to start is get someone to hold a treat in front of her while you put it on.. The distraction method is useful for a lot of tasks. Good trainers recommend it.


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

This could be watt you are looking for, really good harness.
http://www.xtradog.com/shop/harnesses/new-style-xtra-dog-walking-harness-petite-size.html


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Colin that looks like a lovely harness.. You could just keep on spending.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've just ordered a Julius K9 too. 

I did look at the Puppia ones - gorgeous designs & colours - but in the end decided to go for practicality (but it was hard not to go for the fabulous looking patterns !)


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Hi.
> I have recently bought Tilly a Joulius k9 harness.
> Find it brilliant.
> If you google it u'll find it.
> ...


Thanks, just wondering if this is a bit heavy duty for a puppy? What do you think?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes possibly although they do have small sizes. Try googling Puppia harnesses - they do a soft one 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

